# Power steering fluid change questions



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,

When I was getting my oil changed last week I was told that my steering fluid was dirty and could use a flush. There seems to be differing opinions on whether to flush or just swap out the fluid. 

Anyways, I found a video showing a method of siphoning out the old fluid with a turkey baster, turning the wheel to bring transfer more fluid into the reservoir, sucking that out, and then gradually adding more and repeating the process until it comes out clean. I decided to try it today but the reservoir only held about 4 oz of fluid and I had no luck getting any to come into the reservoir from the pump. Even after adding 4 oz of new fluid and driving for 5 minutes with a lot of turns, when I came back, the fluid in the reservoir was still new looking.

Any ideas what I need to do differently with my car? It's a 2013 Impala.

Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That should be fine. Cracking open lines on the PS system can be a trainwreck if you ask me.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Shouldn't there be more fluid to change out though? The power steering system has to hold a lot more than 4 oz doesn't it? The stuff I could not get at and replace is still dark. Do I have to drive it a lot more to get it to circulate back into the reservoir?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just keep driving it and change it out again. It will circulate through. The dirt isn't the large issue with PS fluid.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

You need to turn the wheels from lock to lock a few times to move fluid.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

After sucking out as much of the fluid as I could, I did that as instructed in the video but nothing more came into the reservoir. I did it with the car not running.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pump has to be moving to push the hydraulic pressure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

64 years old, owned at least 20 cars and trucks, never once replaced the power steering fluid, never once had an issue.
Those lub centers get paid commission.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> 64 years old, owned at least 20 cars and trucks, never once replaced the power steering fluid, never once had an issue. Those lub centers get paid commission.


I have to disagree with you here Joe. I've seen chemistry on what power steering fluid goes through in the new rack and Pinion systems as well as the new electric power steering systems, and it's quite harsh.

There's a big difference between failure and operating optimally.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can remove the return line from the res and put a catch can/bottle to receive the fluid. I just put an extension hose on the return hose so it will empty outside of engine compartment in a oil drain pan on the floor. Have to plug the return hose connection at the pump. Fill res and start then stop engine as it takes no time to empty res. Fill it again and start/ stop engine. I mean as soon as it starts, shut it off. The pump will empty very very quickly. It may make a mess so take appropriate actions to prevent it. Beware that power steering fluid is flammable. Or keep doing what you are doing but I would raise the front wheels to make turning the wheels from stop to stop easier.:vs_coffee:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

joecaption said:


> 64 years old, owned at least 20 cars and trucks, never once replaced the power steering fluid, never once had an issue.
> Those lub centers get paid commission.


A tad younger, but agree 100%, and I drove some pretty old crap in my younger years. Bought two new cars in recent years and within one year, the dealer called to have me come in for a PS fluid change. It is not in the owners manual schedule of maintenance of either car, so I told them to PO. :smile:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

polarzak said:


> A tad younger, but agree 100%, and I drove some pretty old crap in my younger years. Bought two new cars in recent years and within one year, the dealer called to have me come in for a PS fluid change. It is not in the owners manual schedule of maintenance of either car, so I told them to PO. :smile:


Yeah but when you change a rack or pump because it failed or was leaking, it's a good idea to flush it. I myself won't flush a PS system until we have a PS issue. If it works, don't fix it.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> You can remove the return line from the res and put a catch can/bottle to receive the fluid. I just put an extension hose on the return hose so it will empty outside of engine compartment in a oil drain pan on the floor. Have to plug the return hose connection at the pump. Fill res and start


Ayuh,... The very few times(tip of the hat to Joe) I've had to change the P/S oil, I used the plumbin' method stated here, Except,....

Have somebody else start the motor, 'n slowly move the wheel from lock to lock,...

While this is happenin', you be pourin' fresh ATF into the P/S pump,....
When clean red fluid is seen goin' into the catchcan, Stop the motor, hook things back up, 'n yer done,...
A quart or two is usually plenty,...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ayuh, indeed. I did this single handed once and the hose came out of the catch bottle. I shut it down quickly but still had a wee bit of a mess. ;-)


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... The very few times(tip of the hat to Joe) I've had to change the P/S oil, I used the plumbin' method stated here, Except,....
> 
> Have somebody else start the motor, 'n slowly move the wheel from lock to lock,...
> 
> ...


I agree. But I work by myself so I have to figure out ways to do it solo. An extra hand it always a bonus.:vs_coffee:


----------

